# Any one?



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

any one hook up to a sailfish yet on the pcola pier, weve been seeing the m alot just wonderin if anyone hooked upor caught oneyet


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive heard of a couple on other piers


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

ya i know they are showing up now and their numbers are definatly increasing so i think its gonna happen soon.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

blake roddy hooked one today


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

sweet, what happend did he pop him off at the pier or did he lose him


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

roddy said it broke off while he was jumping


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

man that sucks, but atleast they are actually here in numbers now


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

no kidding 

he said they saw 12 today


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I heard a school of dolphins came though too.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i think the cold front helped out a bit, cant wait to get back out there


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you goin this weekend blake


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

yep


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

is there a trick to catching dolphins? what type of bait? and how do you tie up for them?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

most of the dolphin that i have seen eat the first bait they see so just keep your bait in the water all the time and hope when one comes in that he will see yours first!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

A dolphin is a very fast growing fish, thus has to eat all the time. They will usually hit the first bait that hits the water. I like to slap them right on the head. You will not spook them.


----------

